# JD sheetmetal bolts alot cheaper... found here.



## bignastyGS (Oct 5, 2010)

I posted this on another site and thought people here would be somewhat interested...


I am a relatively cheapskate and try to search around for deals for all my projects. When I was looking for sheet metal bolts for my H tractor,I started by looking on the internet. Found them from 19 bucks to 30 bucks plus shipping. I found out that they gave you (1Cool 1/2 length,(4) 3/4" and (4) 1 1/4" x5/16 Phillips head bolts.So, I took a little trip after work to my local Fastenal bolt store and started looking at their bolts. We went through their catalog and we came across the bolts for the sheet metal.I had to order them Tuesday and they came to the store today and I picked them up. I compared them to my original bolts. To me they are exact. I bought 25 of the 1/2",5 of the 3/4" and 5 of the 1 1/4' ones.All for the big price of $6.75.
Part numbers for the bolts are
1/2 29231
3/4 29236
1 1/4 29245


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

LOL, thats using your head! I will remember that.


----------

